# General > PC & Console Gaming >  ipad

## im behind you

any body got an ipad out there in the tecno land of caithness. im seriously thinking about getting one. i have the ipod and iphone and they are both class at what they do so thought i would update the family. but just wondering is it worth the hype. or do i just stick with what i have.

----------


## opel

ma mate has 1 and he says it the best thing since slided bread

----------


## mrlennie

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgur...1t:429,r:1,s:0

dunno if that link works...

----------


## chrismac

I know a lad who has one he uses it more than the laptop now, he thinks its ace

----------

